# Harleyrider is back!!!!



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

:eyebulge: GREAT NEWS!!!! I HAVE JUST RECEIVED MY LIVER TRANSPLANT AND AM CURRENTLY AT HOME RECOVERING, WHICH SHOULD TAKE ABOUT 3-4 WEEKS. i AM NOT ALLOW TO DRIVE FOR ABOUT A MONTH, AND STILL HAVE A LOT OF FOLLOWUPS TO GO THROUGH TO PREVENT TRANSPLANT REJECTION, BUT I AM ON MY WAY BACK TO GOOD HEALTH (WITH THE EXCEPTION OF A 100+ SCAR FROM THE STAPLES).


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome news!!! Congrats from Alabama!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Congrats and welcome back!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

That's the best news I've heard all week! 

:beercheer::flower::2thumb::congrat:


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Very good news! :2thumb:


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

YAY


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> :eyebulge: GREAT NEWS!!!! I HAVE JUST RECEIVED MY LIVER TRANSPLANT AND AM CURRENTLY AT HOME RECOVERING, WHICH SHOULD TAKE ABOUT 3-4 WEEKS. i AM NOT ALLOW TO DRIVE FOR ABOUT A MONTH, AND STILL HAVE A LOT OF FOLLOWUPS TO GO THROUGH TO PREVENT TRANSPLANT REJECTION, BUT I AM ON MY WAY BACK TO GOOD HEALTH (WITH THE EXCEPTION OF A 100+ SCAR FROM THE STAPLES).


*Yea!!! Harley!!! Great news and wonderful to see you back!!*


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

And I was just saying theres no good news anymore..

GREAT NEWS,SO HAPPY FOR YOU .


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Welcome back and congrats! :congrat:

That scar will just make you look more badass.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

HarleyRider said:


> :eyebulge: GREAT NEWS!!!! I HAVE JUST RECEIVED MY LIVER TRANSPLANT AND AM CURRENTLY AT HOME RECOVERING, WHICH SHOULD TAKE ABOUT 3-4 WEEKS. i AM NOT ALLOW TO DRIVE FOR ABOUT A MONTH, AND STILL HAVE A LOT OF FOLLOWUPS TO GO THROUGH TO PREVENT TRANSPLANT REJECTION, BUT I AM ON MY WAY BACK TO GOOD HEALTH (WITH THE EXCEPTION OF A 100+ SCAR FROM THE STAPLES).


:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

:congrat:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

So nice to see you again!

:flower:

Welcome back!


----------

